# Help : Not Sure What To Do



## ML Pittman (Dec 28, 2016)

Last June my husband left and never came back, won't communicate and blindsided me with divorce papers in July, we are not divorced yet. We have been married over 10 years and had a pretty good marriage, not perfect but definitely not headed for divorce. We did suffer some financial problems and went through a major move. He is 56 and I am 52. He always told me he loved me and wanted our marriage to work out even right before this happened.He blames me for everything and holds a grudge for a long time. I still love him and miss him and eant our marriage to work out. I did all the usual begging, telling him I missed him and loved him and he just does not respond to anything. How can he just turn off his feelings and not have anything to do with me or his step son whom he was very close too. I hi estly thought we would be together forever. Any words of wisdom or insight is helpful.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Stop pining for him and start living again!! Why do you want to keep living in the past and wishing for something that's never going to happen?


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Why did he leave? Did he give you any explanation?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ML Pittman said:


> Last June my husband left and never came back, won't communicate and blindsided me with divorce papers in July, we are not divorced yet. We have been married over 10 years and had a pretty good marriage, not perfect but definitely not headed for divorce. We did suffer some financial problems and went through a major move. He is 56 and I am 52. He always told me he loved me and wanted our marriage to work out even right before this happened.He blames me for everything and holds a grudge for a long time. I still love him and miss him and eant our marriage to work out. I did all the usual begging, telling him I missed him and loved him and he just does not respond to anything. How can he just turn off his feelings and not have anything to do with me or his step son whom he was very close too. I hi estly thought we would be together forever. Any words of wisdom or insight is helpful.


How can he just turn off his feelings? It's something that some people are capable of. One day a switch just shuts off.

Is he in an affair? That could explain a lot of what flipped his switch and why he abruptly moved out.

But it's time that you accept that he's gone and get on with your life.

You have a lawyer for the divorce, right?

What are you doing for yourself and your son? What is your social life like? Do you have a strong support system?


----------



## ML Pittman (Dec 28, 2016)

No affair, no, support system or social life right now.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

ML Pittman said:


> no, support system or social life right now.


Why do you not have these? Why don't you GET them?


----------

